# Velocity Cross at Prado Regional Park in Chino



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

It was another day of great racing. Velocity Cross, brought out another fairly large crowd of race junkies. 

Velocity Cross was held at Prado Regional Park in Chino just off Euclid Ave near the 71 Fwy. The course was mostly flat with a set of barriers and stairs. Saturdays rains left some sections a bit muddy but nothing to bad.

I only raced CX 4 but next race, I may try and race twice. 

I took close to 300 photos and you can find them here ... Velocity Cross at Prado Pictures.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Damn!!! I missed it!! I live right up the street here in chino and I missed it. I had no plans this weekend and I told myself weeks ago not to miss this and I did. I bet it was hella fun!! My kids would've loved to have seen it.


----------

